# Governor Gruesome recommends these......



## nononono (Oct 10, 2019)

And 







*I recommend he get on one of these below.......*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Before the Public catch's him and puts him in one of these.....*


*




*


*He KNOWS what he did with PG&E up north and the position *
*he and the Liberals put SCE in here down south.....*

*The Power Companies were not responsible for those fires*
*and everyone knows it.....*

*How much longer is the American Public going to tolerate *
*these policies being put forth by Filthy Democrats....*
*Yeah California is a Super Majority of Democrats and just*
*look at the results....Shitholeitis*

*Gas thru the roof due to over taxation.....*
*Roads in complete disrepair because Liberals have *
*raided the funding for the repairs...*
*Homelessness like you've never seen before ...*
*Diseases on the rise that were once eradicated.....*
*And this guy is telling California citizens to just*
*" Suck it Up "......*

*I don't think so......!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

Who is John Galt?


----------



## Fact (Oct 12, 2019)

@nononono i am one of you (sort of) so please explain how the utilities were not responsible for the fires?  Just asking cause I obviously missed something, not questioning you. Just sans facts.  

Also an interesting read about the homeless population in San Francisco “San Francisco, Hostage to the Homeless” by Heather MacDonald.”  Sorry but for some reason I can’t post the link.  Sets the issues out for the simpletons.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2019)

*Please explain this to me......
How come EVERY time....without FAIL when the weather conditions
are right for explosive fire propagation we have Fires lit....
Not one or two that could " possibly be " attributed to chance
but 4, 5 or ten in areas that have not burned in awhile....
And what's really " odd " is when the maps are reviewed you see
a very distinct pattern on locals that make it quite hard to explain it
away as " utility maintenance " issues that caused these....

The State of California probably pissed off PG&E with this blame game
and PG&E came up with a plan that eliminates the State from blaming 
them for these unexplained fires....*

*Yes they are unexplained ( The reasoning I have seen to date DOES NOT
fit with Reality ) and most likely purposely unexplained....
Oh I know that's a hard one for you Liberals to swallow, but you'll need
to eventually....

Now that the State of California has found a way to " Blame " the utility
companies for the fires which ( to me ) appears as a way to flesh out
cash from deep pockets...

What's next on their list of " shakedown " attempts to shore up the 
TOXIC pension plans.....

Just wait til GOOGLE, FACEBOOK, and other tech companies bail
on California.....

Hmmm.....what was that nugget of TRUTH Gov Jerry Brown stated 
on his last interview on his very last day in office.....

Wasn't it something about " Money " leaving California.....oh maybe 
he was just ranting ...Huh* *!*


----------



## Fact (Oct 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Please explain this to me......
> How come EVERY time....without FAIL when the weather conditions
> are right for explosive fire propagation we have Fires lit....
> Not one or two that could " possibly be " attributed to chance
> ...


Ok thanks I guess.  While I value your opinions and “news”. You may be taking a little leap here, entering the warped world of Espola and friends.  I personal believe we have so many fires during high fire warming is because the Bush is dry and the wind is high.  Plus every liberal news outlet is telling every pyro that now is the perfect time to set a fire.And yes some have been linked to dry power lines during high winds.

Anyways keep up the food fire.  It is an interesting theory but I chose to live in the Factual world.


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

QUOTE="Fact, post: 293645, member: 1198"

Ok thanks I guess.
While I value your opinions and “news”.
*You don't need to " Value " mine....do your own research.*
*My comments are just that " Comments "....*

You may be taking a little leap here, entering the warped world of Espola and friends.
No....I don't think so.

I personal believe we have so many fires during high fire warming
is because the Bush is dry and the wind is high.
*SomeONE has to ignite it...The powerline theory just doesn't add up...*
*Unless YOU can provide SOLID data that shows without a doubt that PG&E*
*is " The " source for these fires....I will stick to direct " Human " interaction.*


Plus every liberal news outlet is telling every pyro that now is the perfect time to set a fire.
*That's correct...They are telegraphing to direct " Human " interaction....*
*Look up the term " Expending Your Ammo " or " Depleting The Funds "...*
*Both achieve the same result result.....*

And yes some have been linked to dry power lines during high winds.
*Show the absolute proof that this happened....Never ever have I witnessed this*
*many fires over the last 20 -25 years as opposed to the previous fire recordings *
*over the last 100 years....These fires are being deliberately set and the end result is *
*financial depletion....Think about it..!*


Anyways keep up the food fire.  It is an interesting theory but I chose to live in the Factual world.
*I work on facts ....and the Powerline/Powerbox accusations just DO NOT fit with Reality....*
*Prove me wrong with facts/data that show direct links to Power Companies negligence that*
*started ALL of these fires....Look at the data of " locals " that ignited just around the Northern *
*fires areas.....it absolutely not possible to have that many ignition sources from PG&E...*


/QUOTE


*I'll patiently wait for the Facts you research and post.....as I've already *
*seen the data....and it just does NOT correlate with the premise the " State "*
*presents....Not one bit.*

*While YOU are researching, read/watch these facts.*


*WATCH THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*WATCH THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*



*

*https://worldview.stratfor.com/article/fire-weapon-terrorism*

*https://ctc.usma.edu/fire-as-a-weapon-in-terrorist-attacks/*

*https://www.hsdl.org/?view&did=810683*

*https://www.hstoday.us/subject-matter-areas/counterterrorism/isis-claims-escalating-use-of-wildfire-arson-as-terror-tactic/*


*People forget these News Headlines.....!*

*



*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *...Never ever have I witnessed this*
> *many fires over the last 20 -25 years ...*


The Cal Fire folks will be most interested in your voluntary admission of responsibility for so many deadly and costly fires, until now the causes of which have been mostly conjecture.

No one can possibly have been witness to so many fires without being involved in their initial conflagration.

Don’t drop the soap.


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 293732, member: 2987"

The Cal Fire folks will be most interested in your voluntary admission of 
responsibility for so many deadly and costly fires, until now the causes of
which have been mostly conjecture.

No one can possibly have been witness to so many fires without being 
involved in their initial conflagration.

Don’t drop the soap.

/QUOTE

*You are desperate for attention....aren't you.*

*You should reboot your comedy acts...*

*Don't drag the Cal Fire Agency into your little cesspool of *
*ignorance....*

*Conjecture = Opinion = SoCalSoccer( Kitchen) = SoCalOpinion = SoCalSoccer*

*You started somewhere along that time line....*

*Ignorant*
*Posting*
* address indicates......*


----------



## Fact (Oct 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Fact, post: 293645, member: 1198"
> 
> Ok thanks I guess.
> While I value your opinions and “news”.
> ...


OK thank you for putting such a well thought out response together. I don't always have time to research every issue so I think you. Your videos speak volumes.


----------



## Fact (Oct 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 293732, member: 2987"
> 
> The Cal Fire folks will be most interested in your voluntary admission of
> responsibility for so many deadly and costly fires, until now the causes of
> ...


You're such a loser.  I saw a video recently of a hysterical liberal admitting that liberals ignore Facts because of feelings. Go cry yourself a river.


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

Fact said:


> OK thank you for putting such a well thought out response together.
> 
> I don't always have time to research every issue so I think you.
> 
> Your videos speak volumes.





Fact said:


> You're such a loser.
> 
> I saw a video recently of a hysterical liberal admitting that
> 
> ...


*You have split personality disorder in back to back posts .....?*

*That's a first.....!*


----------



## Fact (Oct 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You have split personality disorder in back to back posts .....?*
> 
> *That's a first.....!*


Do you have a split personality?  The loser comment is for the fake nononono with the extra no.


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

Fact said:


> Do you have a split personality?
> 
> The loser comment is for the fake nononono with the extra no.


*Nope......just me....look at your post and how YOU formatted it.*
*That's the source of MY question.*


----------

